# Picked up the Long Haul Trucker today



## PBike (Jul 6, 2007)

I picked up the new Long Haul Trucker today. I got the 56cc frame with 26 inch rims. I had a friend drop me off so I could ride it home. I couldn't bring myself to put it in the car and drive it home. 

I had the B17 Special with me. I bought it earlier in the week and treated it to get it ready. They put it on the bike and after adjusting the seat height I took it out for a spin. I discovered the lower bottom bracket on my first spin by scraping a pedal. I hadn't done that in years. They had the Cascadia fenders installed before I got there. 

After the first spin we raised the stem a bit. I left the steerer uncut not knowing how I want the end fit to be. I may leave it uncut anyway and use it to mount things anyway. 

I rode it again and went a little farther. This thing feels great! I was a little shocked and very pleased. I know this will sound funny regarding a LHT, but I was shocked at how fast it felt. I came off a nicely maintained 1984 Ross Mt. Rainier that I used for my grocery getting and errands around town. A lot of the difference has to be the rims and tires. The Ross has much wider rims and currently had 1.90s on it. They actually look huge compared to the 1.5s on the Surly. The LHT even feels lighter than my old bike, that was a shock. 

While I was there I went ahead and put all three water bottle cages on. I added a Superflash light to the seat post for the ride home.

I have a Tubus Cargo rack on the way from Wayne at the TheTouringStore.com along with the rear light that fits the rack. I'm most likely going to get the Ortlieb Roller Classics. The bike shop has some in stock so I'll probably get the there. 

I put Wellgo pedals on it, the kind with the removable pins. I'm actually borrowing a pair from the shop at the moment since I'll be getting a pair with sealed bearings from them. 

The ride home was nice, especially considering it was my first ride of the season. I live in the Pittsburgh suburbs and the hills are aplenty here and there was a good wind blowing as well. I also stopped doing aerobic exercise about a month ago as part of a temporary building program. I've just been lifting and saving the calories for building. I felt it on the hills but my strength was good. This bike climbs better than the old one. Both bikes share the same gearing but I didn't have to gear down as much as I do with the old one. That was really nice. 

I think I'll really like this bike and can't wait for the seat to be broken in and the engine to start breathing better. Seriously the breathing part will come back quickly since I have continued to workout despite temporarily stopping the aerobics. I'm sure I will have to tweak the fit a bit more but not much I don't believe. I have been planning to adopt the Rivendell approach to the fit on this bike. I ended up with a little less than a fistful of seat post which I was happy with. I have the bars probably an inch above the seat but I may drop them a bit. When I first took it out I had them even or maybe a bit below the seat and it felt great. Time will tell. 

Now I want nice warm weather. Today was a nice surprise, it was in the 50s and we had blue skies. 

The LHT at the store.









The LHT at home after its maiden ride home.


----------



## Reynolds531 (Nov 8, 2002)

Very nice. I want one. I've almost convinced myself to get rid of my 4 bikes and just get a LHT.


----------



## bignose (Sep 15, 2005)

I'm surprised there isn't a LHT sub-forum on RBR yet !


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Nice. I like the basic black. What wheels did you get?


----------



## PBike (Jul 6, 2007)

bignose said:


> I'm surprised there isn't a LHT sub-forum on RBR yet !


LOL 

I was going to put the computer from the old bike onto this one yesterday. When I looked at it I noticed the battery was dead. I needed to go out anyway since I wanted to pick up a couple of presta to schrader valve adapters and a new tire gauge and thought I'd stop at Target and get a battery for the computer.

I rode the bike back to the shop and got the adapters and a tire gauge and ended up buying a new computer so I wouldn't have to steal the old one of the other bike. I liked the mount that came with the Speedzone Elite, it mounts to the steerer tube. I thought it would be interesting to have the altimeter although it's obviously not necessary.  

I ran a few more errands while I was out and the speedo confirmed the LHT is quicker than the old Ross. The computer also insidiously told me it was only 36F out. I like the fact it has a thermometer but I really didn't need to know. Oh well, I've ridden in much colder. I didn't ride this Winter but used to put the knobbies back on the Ross and ride all Winter. 

The engine felt a lot better yesterday. I didn't figure it would take long since, despite laying of the cardio the past month and a half, I have continued to train. Now I just want some nice weather.


----------



## PBike (Jul 6, 2007)

tarwheel2 said:


> Nice. I like the basic black. What wheels did you get?


Thanks, I'm glad I chose the black. I almost went with the blue but I'm more of a black person. 

This is the complete bike so I have the standard rims offered by Surly, the Alex Adventurer, 36h. I got the 56cm frame in 26 inch wheels.


----------



## Lotophage (Feb 19, 2011)

This flashlight mount- where did you get it? I got two lights just like that one thinking they'd be great back-up lights (cheap, small, light, easy to carry) but I've got no way to mount them...



PBike said:


>


----------



## PBike (Jul 6, 2007)

Lotophage said:


> This flashlight mount- where did you get it? I got two lights just like that one thinking they'd be great back-up lights (cheap, small, light, easy to carry) but I've got no way to mount them...


That mount is from Cannondale. The mount and the light come together. I believe they cost something like $30. I bought it one day as an impulse buy for my old bike. I found a link http://www.treefortbikes.com/product/333222339207/709/Cannondale-Foresite-Ultra.html

It works decently enough. I am going to buy some better lights for this but this works okay. I do like the mount.


----------



## PBike (Jul 6, 2007)

The Tubus Cargo rack came today. I ordered it and the Toplight rear light that fits it from Wayne at www.thertouringstore.com. I highly recommend him. He takes his time to explain things to you and goes out of his way to help prevent any issues. 

I had a little difficulty getting the fender stays to play well with the rack but all worked out in the end. I ended up extending the hole at the base of the fender to enable me to get the upper stay mount to clear the rack. I am sure there were other options to get clearance but it worked well and was easy. 

I like the light, it is bright and large. It fits the rack perfectly. It was a great addition.


----------



## Slim Again Soon (Oct 25, 2005)

Nice!

Reflective sidewalls, too. Always a good idea.


----------



## fredstaple (Jun 2, 2003)

*Nice ride.*

I like your new bike!


----------



## PBike (Jul 6, 2007)

Thanks Fred. 

I like the reflective sidewalls too. I can't believe I haven't taken the reflectors off the wheels yet. In the past that would have been the first thing removed. The older I get the more I like being seen. I always thought they looked dorky. Of course as long as I have the lights and the reflective sidewalls... lol


----------



## commutenow (Sep 26, 2004)

Nice LHT!!!


----------



## BentChainring (Jun 23, 2005)

Love my LHT!


----------



## Richard_Rides (Jun 28, 2008)

Beautiful Bike


----------



## PBike (Jul 6, 2007)

Thanks all. I'm really happy I finally broke down and bought it. I decided to get the things I really wanted for it since it isn't often I buy a new bike. I love the Tubus Cargo rack and will be getting Ortlieb Rollers for trips. At the moment I have open panniers and a bag on the top of the rack that I use for around town. My LBS had the rollers in stock but I haven't been by to pick them up.

I just want some nice weather now so I don't have to ride in the cold anymore. I got home Tuesday and Wednesday it got up to 68F. I planned on riding into town to run errands and pick up the Ortliebs. Unfortunately it was raining, I was getting ready to go and then the hail and high winds started. Unfortunately I didn't get a ride in.


----------



## keith13 (Mar 1, 2011)

Pbike,

How do you like the tubus rack? and why did you pick the tubus over something form the bike shop? I need to get a rack for my Cross Check so I can earn my beer. 

Keith


----------



## PBike (Jul 6, 2007)

I picked the Tubus Cargo based on what I've read of other people's experience with the rack. It is very well made. I have a Cannondale rack on my other bike and it has served me well too. It is rated for 50 pounds and the Tubus is rated for 90 pounds. 

I plan on doing some touring on this so I wanted something sturdy. There are plenty of decent rack out there if you just need it for errands or beer runs.


----------



## keith13 (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks for the input! by the way is it true Pittsburgh is becoming more bike friendly? I keep thinking about moving back.


----------



## PBike (Jul 6, 2007)

I'm not really sure if it is becoming more bicycle friendly. I live in Monroeville and it's not so great here. I do believe Pittsburgh itself is trying to accommodate bikes more than in the past, but I don't ride in Pittsburgh proper much so I couldn't say for sure.


----------



## keith13 (Mar 1, 2011)

Monroeville! Its a small world, I went to Gateway. I was staying with a buddy in Garden City 2 falls ago and did some fall/winter mountain bike riding at Boyce and some beer drinking at River Towne (The old Parkway Tavern). I hope the LHT treats you well, we might cross paths if I move back I ll be doing beer runs on a blue CC. Is there a Surly bike shop in the area or did you have a shop order it in for you?


----------



## PBike (Jul 6, 2007)

keith13 said:


> Monroeville! Its a small world, I went to Gateway. I was staying with a buddy in Garden City 2 falls ago and did some fall/winter mountain bike riding at Boyce and some beer drinking at River Towne (The old Parkway Tavern). I hope the LHT treats you well, we might cross paths if I move back I ll be doing beer runs on a blue CC. Is there a Surly bike shop in the area or did you have a shop order it in for you?


No, I had to order it.


----------



## Goodbarsix (Aug 5, 2009)

Nice bike! I love doing errands by bike.


----------



## PBike (Jul 6, 2007)

Goodbarsix said:


> Nice bike! I love doing errands by bike.


Thanks! I like running errands with the bike too. It gives me a purpose to ride and makes errands more enjoyable.


----------



## b0bsag3t (May 25, 2012)

Hey:

I just read your thread from over a year ago about your LHT. I am currently looking between a LHT and a CC. I essentially want the same rack and panniers that you have. My biggest qualm is that as a graduate student, I won't really get to go on tours (can't afford to take a few days off), this bike would be more for lugging a lot from Costco, and then using it to go out on longer road rides. Thus, not weighed down all the time. Many people have said, if this is the case, the CC is the way to go, as the LHT "doesn't ride well unweighted." Can you speak to this?

I would go CC, but am worried about the noted "heel clearance" issue when carrying larger panniers. Which I would want when lugging around the said groceries.

I'm using/would be using a Steamroller for my commute to campus. So this bike would be purely for long rides and grocery runs. How is your LHT a year later? And what can you say about riding it unloaded? 

Sorry for length, but wanted to paint the entire picture. Thanks in advance!

Brad (would have PM'd but since I'm new, I can't do that until 10 posts)


----------



## PBike (Jul 6, 2007)

I wouldn't worry about it. I have no issues with the LHT, loaded or unloaded. I have toured on it, but it is my grocery getter and errand runner so most of my use is unloaded. If you are really concerned about the ride, you can fit fatter tires for the cushion. I have 1.5s on mine and they ride nicely. I have 26 inch rims on mine. 

A year later I still love this bike. I have had zero problems and even after some rides over very rough surfaces the rims are still in true. I will say that my friend in the bike shop de-tensioned and re-tensioned the spokes when I got the bike. 

The tires I have can be inflated to 70 lbs. but I don't inflate them that high, I shoot for 60- 65. they ride fine at 65 and I have yet to have a flat.

I am very happy with the bike. I always question people who recommend a CC for someone who is going to use paniers. It is a great bike, but the chain stays aren't as long as the LHT. The Cross checks stays in the 56cm frame are 420 vs 460 on the trucker. That's about 2 inches. I would rather have the longer stays. 

I hope this helps.


----------



## b0bsag3t (May 25, 2012)

I would be getting a 62 cm frame, so I'm not sure how the chain stays would compare to the 56 cm. But I think ultimately, I won't be going out to "race", I really want something that can take a load, and then give me a moderately paced ride if I want to go riding in the country.

And I guess, I'm relatively new to more "serious" biking, so I'm not sure if I'd even be able to tell the difference between loaded vs. unloaded rides. I'm not sure if people just have "distinguished" tastes when it comes to that, and maybe are more picky.

And thanks for your help, I think I'm leaning more in the LHT direction.


----------



## PBike (Jul 6, 2007)

Okay, I need to correct that, the CC chainstay length is 425. It is the same with the 62 inch frame so the LHTs chainstays are still about 2 inches longer. The LHT is designed to be used just as you plan. I wouldn't hesitate. The CC is a great bike as well, I chose the LHT because it's designed to do what I planned to use it for. I also wanted to be sure the bike had long enough chain stays so I wouldn't hit my heels on my bags as I rode. I don't with the Trucker, and I sure wouldn't want chainstays any shorter. 

There are plenty of good touring bikes out there with long chain stays, I would stick with those instead of a CC. But that is just my opinion. That is, if you are going to run panniers.


----------



## Kurious Oranj (Oct 11, 2009)

I am another LHT owner (I feel like a part of a cult...) and I can thus only speak to the LHT and not the CC. I frequently commute to work on the LHT, about 5 miles each way in a hilly area, often pulling a trailer with two little kiddos. It is heavy, even unloaded, probably notably heavier than the CC. 

I have taken it on longer and slower group rides and it rides just fine unloaded and is one of my most comfy bikes and I have several. It is a great bike to have when I ride with my wife on the road as she is a bit slower and the relatively heavy LHT weighs me down a bit. It rides great when fully loaded as well (Ortliebs back and front rollers plus). I could see myself getting rid of most of my other bikes, of course to get others instead, but I doubt the LHT is going anywhere. I'd love to have a CC as well but I think they are too similar to have both.


----------



## hellcat405 (Jul 19, 2009)

I ride a CC and love it. Since I never load more than a weekend's worth of gear It's perfect for me. It's my go to long road ride, commuting, weekend tour, and errand running bike. I've never had any problems with it and would only think a LHT would be better if you are actually planning to tour on it. Just make sure you wait to cut the steerer until you are positive of the length you want because the headtubes are pretty short on the CC. ALSO pay attention to the TT length when you are choosing a size, the CC's run a bit long.


----------



## rmsmith (Feb 15, 2007)

_"I know this will sound funny regarding a LHT, but I was shocked at how fast it felt."_

Smaller diameter wheels, 26", are easier to accelerate.


----------



## Matt1986 (Mar 19, 2010)

Nice LHT - it will serve you well! I'm currently riding mine around Europe on a self-supported tour and it's carried me from Madrid to Budapest without a hitch. 2 more months to go and I can't forsee any problems either 

Here's a picture of my build pre-departure:


----------



## Matt1986 (Mar 19, 2010)

Oh, and I rode it up Mont Ventoux too!


----------



## PBike (Jul 6, 2007)

rmsmith said:


> _"I know this will sound funny regarding a LHT, but I was shocked at how fast it felt."_
> 
> Smaller diameter wheels, 26", are easier to accelerate.


My old bike was also has 26 inch wheels and has the same gearing and I was comparing it to that.


----------



## PBike (Jul 6, 2007)

Matt1986 said:


> Nice LHT - it will serve you well! I'm currently riding mine around Europe on a self-supported tour and it's carried me from Madrid to Budapest without a hitch. 2 more months to go and I can't forsee any problems either
> 
> Here's a picture of my build pre-departure:


Very nice Matt. 

Here is mine in, almost, its current form. This was taken on my trip to Washington DC last year. I was riding into Hurricane Irene.


----------



## srone (Nov 16, 2011)

Here is mine. I have had it about a month. I still need a rear rack, as I am getting tired of using a timbuk2 bike bag every day.


----------



## PBike (Jul 6, 2007)

srone said:


> Here is mine. I have had it about a month. I still need a rear rack, as I am getting tired of using a timbuk2 bike bag every day.


Nice. Yeah get a rack, it is much nicer having the load on the bike rather than on you.


----------



## Matt1986 (Mar 19, 2010)

PBike said:


> Very nice Matt.
> 
> Here is mine in, almost, its current form. This was taken on my trip to Washington DC last year. I was riding into Hurricane Irene.


Gorgeous man, I really like the colour coordination. Is that brooks tape you switched to, and if so, how is it holding up? Mine was fantastic to begin with, but after weeks of riding in the rain it is now in need of a retape. Also, what brake levers are you using, they really look the part!


----------



## dfltroll (Nov 27, 2006)

*Love the LHT!*

I've had my LHT almost a year and love it. I've used it for a 9 day tour last year, multiple 2 and 3 day bike camping trips, long day rides and commute on it daily. I even used it for a 300k brevet this year because my randonneuring bike was out of commission. Such a great bike and capable of so much. 

Next month I'm planning on doing two 3 day trips in the Mt Hood National Forest. Wish I could go farther but it's just not in the cards this year.


----------



## PBike (Jul 6, 2007)

Matt1986 said:


> Gorgeous man, I really like the colour coordination. Is that brooks tape you switched to, and if so, how is it holding up? Mine was fantastic to begin with, but after weeks of riding in the rain it is now in need of a retape. Also, what brake levers are you using, they really look the part!


I have had no issues with the Brooks tape. I treat it with Proofhide and it has worked well. I have ridden in a lot of rain an it has held up fine. 

Is your tape discoloring or is it unraveling? I wrapped mine one direction at the bottom and the reverse direction above the levers using Park Tools advanced tips. The levers are SRAM.


----------



## PBike (Jul 6, 2007)

dfltroll said:


> I've had my LHT almost a year and love it. I've used it for a 9 day tour last year, multiple 2 and 3 day bike camping trips, long day rides and commute on it daily. I even used it for a 300k brevet this year because my randonneuring bike was out of commission. Such a great bike and capable of so much.
> 
> Next month I'm planning on doing two 3 day trips in the Mt Hood National Forest. Wish I could go farther but it's just not in the cards this year.


Looks great and you are riding in a beautiful place as well! But where are your fenders?  I don't think I could do without them.


----------



## dfltroll (Nov 27, 2006)

*fenders*



PBike said:


> Looks great and you are riding in a beautiful place as well! But where are your fenders?  I don't think I could do without them.


I live in the PNW, so believe me, I ride with fenders. All those photos are from last year, not long after I got the bike. It was fairly nice for most of my camping trips and didn't rain a drop on the tour. That was a major gamble but I lucked out. 

I use SKS P45s. While they don't provide as good of coverage as metal fenders, they work well enough for my needs. 

I'm actually going to put on a Pletscher double kickstand soon. I sure wish they had included a kickstand plate on the LHT, makes so much sense and makes for easy kickstand mounting.


----------



## Matt1986 (Mar 19, 2010)

PBike said:


> I have had no issues with the Brooks tape. I treat it with Proofhide and it has worked well. I have ridden in a lot of rain an it has held up fine.
> 
> Is your tape discoloring or is it unraveling? I wrapped mine one direction at the bottom and the reverse direction above the levers using Park Tools advanced tips. The levers are SRAM.


The colour is holding well, it's just that one of the overlapping sections of tape has gradually loosened in the wet. I'll rewrap them once I reach Warsaw in a few days time and will try the Park Tools method this time around!


----------



## PBike (Jul 6, 2007)

I have the Cascadia fenders on mine and they have good coverage. I haven't yet up a kickstand on mine. I doubt I will. The Pletscher Double is very nice though and would be my choice.


----------



## Szlmdm (Jul 11, 2012)

I am going to get an LHT soon. What went into the decision on 26 in wheels vs. 700s? I am about 5' 10" and weigh 170. I size at a 56 frame. I will be using it for a c2c this fall and have been told to go with the 700 wheels.


----------



## Matt1986 (Mar 19, 2010)

Szlmdm said:


> I am going to get an LHT soon. What went into the decision on 26 in wheels vs. 700s? I am about 5' 10" and weigh 170. I size at a 56 frame. I will be using it for a c2c this fall and have been told to go with the 700 wheels.


Conventional wisdom is that 26" wheels and tires are more easily replaceable if you find yourself stuck in the sticks, particularly if you ever plan on doing any riding throughout the developing world. Shorter spoke length may also make a stronger wheel, but this seems a negligible benefit. 700cc wheels, on the other hand, offer a smoother ride and less rolling resistance (from memory), but in all honesty it was tradition and aesthetics that we're the deciding factors for me - I ride a 60cm LHT and 26" wheels would look quite odd.

For a 56, either option would look fine, so the choice probably rests more on how adventurously you plan on touring in the future. Unless you've got your heart set in some real expedition riding, I'd probably build up a strong set of 700cc wheels.


----------



## Szlmdm (Jul 11, 2012)

Turns out that I needed a 54 frame and it only comes from Surly with 26 in wheels.


----------

